# Need advice, moving to dubai next month!! Please help



## shikabika100 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi All,

My company has recently opened an office in Dubai, and I am moving to Dubai next month, I want to live in the Marina coz it would be close to my new office...which of these are the best? Botanica, Skyview, Trident Grand Residence and Park Island? I am on my own, will probably need 1 BR but finishing is very important...if anyone lives in one of these, please advise me. I am also worried about real estate agents experience, many told me they are less than professional in Dubai....any advice on which are the best would be highly appreciated.
BTW, My company is giving me 120k aed housing allowance, i believe this should get me a nice 1 br..no?

Thanks a mill!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You might want to check out this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...gs-silverene-botanica-marina-view-towers.html


----------



## angieuae (Apr 2, 2012)

wow surely you will live a luxury life here!!


----------

